# Biffy Clyro



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

bought their new album the other day, wasnt expecting much from it to be honest as i wasnt a big fan of the last one, but i was struggling for decent new music to listen to so thought i would have a bash.

ive been pleasantly surprised by it, its actually really quite good been growing on me a bit more each time i listen.

its defo getting some good mileage on my ipod during the nightshift.

just a thought next time you guys are in HMV :thumb:


----------



## mattc (Aug 12, 2008)

Agree with that. Great album


----------



## Pieface876 (Nov 14, 2008)

Saw them at Leeds Fest 08. Were pretty amazing live as well. The Captain is my favourite song though.


----------



## golf548 (Feb 27, 2008)

Here Here.....good from start to finish....


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I actually think that their new album is pretty poor compared to their previous efforts. Musically these guys are geniuses, the older stuff is much, much better.


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

Spoony said:


> I actually think that their new album is pretty poor compared to their previous efforts. Musically these guys are geniuses, the older stuff is much, much better.


Agree 100%
I think I've seen them half a dozen times now, and there latest album is even more commercialised than the last. Its not bad compared to some of the rubbish in the charts these days, but I don't think its there best.

I would suggest listening to there first three albums :thumb:


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

And a bit of Marmaduke Duke too if you like Biffy.


----------



## Stevoraith (Mar 15, 2008)

Finally managed to wrestle a ticket from my mates wife which means I'll be going to see them for the second time in April.

Dave tried for about two years to convert me to Biffy. I had "blackened Sky", "Vertigo of Bliss" and "Puzzle" but I just didn't 'get' them.

Then he bought two tickets for a gig last August and I thought I better try again cos the gig would be **** if I didn't like them!
Suddenly I understood what it was all about and the gig was awesome!

I think only revolutions is a good mix of more traditional Biffy stuff (born on a horse, shock shock, Boom Blast & Ruin, Cloud of Stink) with some more commercial stuff (mountains, many of horror, whorses).

Good album and a good introduction to Biffy :thumb:


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Got their new one at the weekend. It's growing on me but I loved falling stars.


----------



## StewartyBoy (May 12, 2008)

Biffy are amazing, and I love the fact you can still hear their Ayrshire twang coming through. All albums have been excellent.


----------



## Davie G (Sep 28, 2008)

Stevoraith said:


> Finally managed to wrestle a ticket from my mates wife which means I'll be going to see them for the second time in April.
> 
> Dave tried for about two years to convert me to Biffy. I had "blackened Sky", "Vertigo of Bliss" and "Puzzle" but I just didn't 'get' them.
> 
> ...


Ha ha, just noticed this! I knew the Mrs would give in eventually.
Biffy are brilliant, I have all their albums and there isnt a single song i dont like.


----------

